# Anyone here never had a BFP....



## Jax41

....in their life no matter how hard or long they've tried? Or am I all alone out here? :shrug:


----------



## Izzie74

me!


----------



## Jax41

Phew! I'll budge up on my shelf Izzie :thumbup: although I really hope you're not here for long :hugs:


----------



## nobump

Me... been trying for 5 years on and off... not even been late...


----------



## Flipperty

Sad to say I will have to join you guys... 

Lets hope we'll all be leaving this club soon.... :hugs::hugs:

:dust: to all xxx


----------



## readyformore

Jax41 said:


> ....in their life no matter how hard or long they've tried? Or am I all alone out here? :shrug:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## esah

Me too.


----------



## greenjelly

and me. I have large hips - you will have to budge up a lot... 

Our turn soon surely...


----------



## phrumkidost

me too! Despite years of unprotected sex as a teenager (shame, shame, I know) and now over a year of ttc with DH. Sigh.


----------



## 44andHoping

I'm still on the never-seen-a-BFP train Jax. :nope: 

I am still charting but I have to admit I've given up on being so strict with my life. After 18 months I decided to get back to "my old life" (training hard in the gym and DRINKING a bottle of wine here and there) feels good to give in. 
Right now at 45 I am just thankful I still get a period each month.

I used to post that I'd be happy to see a BFFP and even have a m/c JUST so I know i CAN get pregnant! I copped a bit of crap for that from many but it's true!!

I hope you get there. And I pray that you see a + very soon!!


----------



## GreenOrchid

Me too!! DH and I were always so careful before we started TTC and it turns out we didn't need to be :growlmad:


----------



## GreenOrchid

44andHoping said:


> I'm still on the never-seen-a-BFP train Jax. :nope:
> 
> I am still charting but I have to admit I've given up on being so strict with my life. After 18 months I decided to get back to "my old life" (training hard in the gym and DRINKING a bottle of wine here and there) feels good to give in.
> Right now at 45 I am just thankful I still get a period each month.
> 
> I used to post that I'd be happy to see a BFFP and even have a m/c JUST so I know i CAN get pregnant! I copped a bit of crap for that from many but it's true!!
> 
> I hope you get there. And I pray that you see a + very soon!!

I know what you mean about wishing just to know it was possible to get pregnant. I was actually jealous of a friend who had a m/c last year. Very pitiful of me :( Now she's 3 months along and I pray this one sticks for her, and praying for my own sticky bean soon.


----------



## Jax41

GreenOrchid said:


> 44andHoping said:
> 
> 
> I'm still on the never-seen-a-BFP train Jax. :nope:
> 
> I am still charting but I have to admit I've given up on being so strict with my life. After 18 months I decided to get back to "my old life" (training hard in the gym and DRINKING a bottle of wine here and there) feels good to give in.
> Right now at 45 I am just thankful I still get a period each month.
> 
> I used to post that I'd be happy to see a BFFP and even have a m/c JUST so I know i CAN get pregnant! I copped a bit of crap for that from many but it's true!!
> 
> I hope you get there. And I pray that you see a + very soon!!
> 
> I know what you mean about wishing just to know it was possible to get pregnant. I was actually jealous of a friend who had a m/c last year. Very pitiful of me :( Now she's 3 months along and I pray this one sticks for her, and praying for my own sticky bean soon.Click to expand...

44andhoping (so lovely to see you here!) and greenorchid, you're not alone feeling like this and I'm sorry you copped some crap for it 44, I'd not wish an m/c on anyone God forbid, but when you've had nothing just something to give us a little of that H word....:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Hey :flower: girls thank you for posting here, it's good to know we're not alone. 

Greenjelly, I've got big hips/thighs too but always room for you but not for too long okay :hugs:

Flipperty, nobump, phrumkidost, esah :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:For everyone


----------



## AnaC

You are definitely not alone. I never used protection, was on birth control for a month twice in my life and have never seen a BFP. My whole life I convinced myself I was sterile and the truth is I've never been pregnant. When I was around 11 to 15 I had alot of xrays and my ovaries weren't protected until I was around 17. If I'm sterile I'm willing to bet it was that. 

But now at 42 I have a great guy in my life and we're 'trying'. Hope we all see a BFP one day soon! :dance:


----------



## Izzie74

GreenOrchid said:


> Me too!! DH and I were always so careful before we started TTC and it turns out we didn't need to be :growlmad:

That is the ironic thing isn't it - all the time not wanting to get pregnat, being careful, taking the pill and when you want it ... nothing!!


----------



## Jax41

:hi: girls, just wondered how you're all doing?

After my PMA going AWOL and losing that H word fast, I've had a swift kick up the ar*e from a few good girls on here to try and take matters into my own hands. So to bring up to date:

DH has done 2 SA's this year :thumbup: one okay, the second not so okay :nope:. His Dr told him not to worry, they weren't horrendous, all :spermy: have their 'off days' and it only takes one shot. My Dr is convinced he is the problem as I have no 'other symptoms' (well none that she's prepared to do anything about anyway :growlmad:), no irregularity, spotting, bleeding, cramping, hair (where it's not supposed to be), spots etc and therefore there is no need to test me further other than bloods to see if I'm Oing. But DH understandably and not unkindly has said how do you know there's nothing wrong in there :shrug: well the point is I don't. So I'm back to my Dr on 4th Dec to ask/insist she does and HSG for me (she has said in the past there is no need and more harm than good can be done if I don't need one - but I'm not getting preg!!! And even I know ladies on here with disasterous SA's that have still got preg), and if she still won't them I'm going to go private....

In the meantime I've upped the supps to include DHEA and I'm still trying to convince DH to take his (don't go there he is not helping on this, flat refusal.....) and I'm trying hard to make sure that the few :sex: we have are at the right time, not always easy when it doesn't fall at a weekend. DH just doesn't wanna know during the week, even though I've told him about the facts of life/invested in my new underwear from Ann Summers, talk about putting a girl down :dohh:

So that's where I'm at. Tbh I feel like I have more chance of an immaculate conception at the moment......:haha:

Big hugs everyone, let me know you're okay xXx


----------



## GreenOrchid

Hi Jax! Sorry if you've already said, but do you take CoQ10? It's supposed to work wonders for those of us ladies with...ahem...more mature eggies :)

I really hope you are able to get that hsg done. I wasn't expecting any issues with mine because I've never had any pelvic infections but it showed an abnormality due to endometriosis that I didn't know I have. Your dr. Should really really send you for one because you just never know!!! And I don't know the harm of it - it's a very common procedure and my doctor even referred to it as a "power wash" for the tubes. Try to keep up the pma and go lean on that doc of yours!!!


----------



## Jax41

GreenOrchid said:


> Hi Jax! Sorry if you've already said, but do you take CoQ10? It's supposed to work wonders for those of us ladies with...ahem...more mature eggies :)
> 
> I really hope you are able to get that hsg done. I wasn't expecting any issues with mine because I've never had any pelvic infections but it showed an abnormality due to endometriosis that I didn't know I have. Your dr. Should really really send you for one because you just never know!!! And I don't know the harm of it - it's a very common procedure and my doctor even referred to it as a "power wash" for the tubes. Try to keep up the pma and go lean on that doc of yours!!!

Thanks GreenOrchid :hugs: I sure will :thumbup: That's what I think too, you just never know what's going on in there and I've just got to do something. Alhough DH's SA didn't show Olympic swimmers he's a father of 3 so they can't be that bad :shrug: which convinces me even more that it must be me and not him.... I'll try with the PMA again but it's def been AWOL for a while now :wacko:

I think there is CoQ10 in the multivit I take but I'm not taking it as an additional supp, one of the girls here recommended DHEA, not sure if they're the same thing, I'll google it :thumbup:


----------



## charm2mama

Hi Jax, I'm sorry to hear about your struggles. I've also heard about DHEA but I've read that there are some side effects? I've been thinking of asking for a HSG test. What sort of risks was your Dr concerned about? 

I've never had a BFP or even a scare in my life. I've always been careful until my SO and I started TTC. But now I'm thinking maybe it wasn't just about being careful...maybe I can't conceive. My SO also says he has never gotten anyone pregnant, which I thought was a good thing (used protection) but now makes me wonder (his SA came back not so good). I'm going mad trying to think of everything we can do to improve our chances but SO is more laid back always saying "it will happen in time". I guess men (or at least my SO) dont need to think of their ticking biological time bomb as much as men.


----------



## Jax41

charm2mama said:


> Hi Jax, I'm sorry to hear about your struggles. I've also heard about DHEA but I've read that there are some side effects? I've been thinking of asking for a HSG test. What sort of risks was your Dr concerned about?
> 
> I've never had a BFP or even a scare in my life. I've always been careful until my SO and I started TTC. But now I'm thinking maybe it wasn't just about being careful...maybe I can't conceive. My SO also says he has never gotten anyone pregnant, which I thought was a good thing (used protection) but now makes me wonder (his SA came back not so good). I'm going mad trying to think of everything we can do to improve our chances but SO is more laid back always saying "it will happen in time". I guess men (or at least my SO) dont need to think of their ticking biological time bomb as much as men.

:hi: charm2mama - all she said was that they could cause more harm than good if it wasn't needed, but that could apply to anything :wacko:!! I'm going to ask anyway, I have to do something my time is defintely running out.

You're not alone with the male laid back approach, my DH is exactly the same :growlmad:


----------



## charm2mama

Jax41 said:


> charm2mama said:
> 
> 
> Hi Jax, I'm sorry to hear about your struggles. I've also heard about DHEA but I've read that there are some side effects? I've been thinking of asking for a HSG test. What sort of risks was your Dr concerned about?
> 
> I've never had a BFP or even a scare in my life. I've always been careful until my SO and I started TTC. But now I'm thinking maybe it wasn't just about being careful...maybe I can't conceive. My SO also says he has never gotten anyone pregnant, which I thought was a good thing (used protection) but now makes me wonder (his SA came back not so good). I'm going mad trying to think of everything we can do to improve our chances but SO is more laid back always saying "it will happen in time". I guess men (or at least my SO) dont need to think of their ticking biological time bomb as much as men.
> 
> :hi: charm2mama - all she said was that they could cause more harm than good if it wasn't needed, but that could apply to anything :wacko:!! I'm going to ask anyway, I have to do something my time is defintely running out.
> 
> You're not alone with the male laid back approach, my DH is exactly the same :growlmad:Click to expand...

How would you know ian HSG is not needed though. I thought tubal blockage has no symptoms (well except not conceiving)? I don't know, I feel sometimes Doctors are just guessing on what to do next. I was listening to a radio show about infertility and the doc there was saying for women over 35, he would suggest going straight to IVF for best chance of pregnancy. it was quickly pointed out by others on the show that for most patients IVF is cost prohibitive. It was kind of an annoying show - made me feel like my prospects were pretty grim.


----------



## Praying4bump

Hi Ladies!

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for your BFP's!


----------



## innerlaner

Glad I found this page. I was in the TTC#1 page and felt left out. Those youngsters were complaining about trying for 5 or 6 months. Try 5 or 6 years! Never a faint positive. Tire of negatives so would take a miscarriage just to know that I can conceive.

A little about me - married since 2008 (age 33), tried on our own for 2 years. Ask my Gyno at the time for help and she pulled out her stupid calendar and told me to have intercourse 15 days after my period -- even though I told her I have a 28 cycle. Then we moved and I started seeing a new Gyno who referred me to an RE. After 6 failed IUIs and 3 failed IVFs there, I just came back from an appointment my new RE. The ultrasound did not look good, 5 total antral follicles on day 3. With my previous RE, I usually have 6-7 follicles with 5 eggs at retrieval.

I'll be 38 at the end of this year and I'm so scare that it'll never happen. I'll be a childless, broke woman sharing my sister's pregnancy stories and cute things my nieces and nephews did and said.


----------



## GreenOrchid

Hi Innerlaner and Praying!

I know, sometimes it's sooooo hard to keep up the PMA when you've struggled for so long.

Innerlaner, I'm glad you found us and sending you big hugs! You've been through soooo much :hugs::hugs::hugs: Does the new RE have any guesses as to why you had 3 failed IVF cycles? I don't know if it's an option for you, but my DH and I have talked about frozen embryo adoption if IUI or IVF don't work in a reasonable number of cycles (we're starting IUI next cycle). It's so much more cost effective than IVF and you're guaranteed to keep the baby if you're successful. I'm terrified of adoption because I've heard too many stories of birth mothers changing their mind at the last moment.

Charm and Jax - Same thing with my DH - he's soooo laid back and it took forever just to convince him to get his SA so we could get the ball rolling on getting me checked out.


----------



## innerlaner

GreenOrchid - thanks for your prayers. I was billed for 3 failed IVFs but really only had one chance. My husband is in the military and we froze his sperm before his Afghan deployment so that I can continue with infertility treatments, because I wasn't getting younger. I did 4 failed IUIs and 2 IVF with the frozen sperm - no fertilization. The RE then told us that the sperms did not do well after thawing -- really, the embryologist said nothing before I flushed another 9K down the toilet?? The RE knew we wanted to change clinic because we asked for our records, so they offered us a discounted cycle with fresh sperm after my husband return. The third one resulted in 3 embryo transferred, though BFN, it was at least a step forward.

My new RE think our problem is the diminished ovarian reserve and age. He did talk to us about donor eggs but we wanted to try one cycle with my own eggs with his new protocol .. like I said, I felt we really only had one failed IVF, not 3.

If this cycle doesn't work, I'll likely turn to donor eggs or embryos. I think I'll get a baby sooner this way than with adoption. Also, you get to choose the donor and know that they've been tested.

I'll pray for you too ..


----------



## GreenOrchid

innerlaner said:


> GreenOrchid - thanks for your prayers. I was billed for 3 failed IVFs but really only had one chance. My husband is in the military and we froze his sperm before his Afghan deployment so that I can continue with infertility treatments, because I wasn't getting younger. I did 4 failed IUIs and 2 IVF with the frozen sperm - no fertilization. The RE then told us that the sperms did not do well after thawing -- really, the embryologist said nothing before I flushed another 9K down the toilet?? The RE knew we wanted to change clinic because we asked for our records, so they offered us a discounted cycle with fresh sperm after my husband return. The third one resulted in 3 embryo transferred, though BFN, it was at least a step forward.
> 
> My new RE think our problem is the diminished ovarian reserve and age. He did talk to us about donor eggs but we wanted to try one cycle with my own eggs with his new protocol .. like I said, I felt we really only had one failed IVF, not 3.
> 
> If this cycle doesn't work, I'll likely turn to donor eggs or embryos. I think I'll get a baby sooner this way than with adoption. Also, you get to choose the donor and know that they've been tested.
> 
> I'll pray for you too ..

Wow Innerlaner, that really really stinks! Why would they not tell you after the first batch of frozen sperm that they weren't too spunky? That's crazy! I'd bee really annoyed as well.

I totally feel your pain w/ the Afghanistan thing. My DH was over there too last year for a year and I was so wishing the whole time that we had frozen his sperm so I could try to get pregnant while he was gone. Apparently there was someone else in his unit who had done that and his wife got preggers while he was gone. At our age it was incredibly frustrating to lose an entire year of fertility. It's also frustrating that Tricare doesn't pay for anything once you start IUI and IVF. Today was my last appointment with my RE on Tricare's dime (followup for my lap & dye surgery). For now on it's all out-of pocket :( I'm lucky that my ovarian reserve is good, but with my endometriosis we have to hope I get pregnant quick before it comes back.

I'm praying that your new RE and the new protocol does the trick to coax your eggs out!!


----------



## innerlaner

Yes, GreenOrchid, military families make more sacrifices than the public can ever count. My husband's captain's wife, at age 40, got pregnant with their second with frozen sperm. Their first child was also conceived with his frozen sperm while he was deployed in 2005 -- which was where we got the idea.

It does sucks that TriCare doesn't pay for anything. My employer insurance cover some of the meds and we were lucky to be able to afford the previous cycles with nontaxable combat pay.

Our new clinic offer a 25% military discounts. I'm also banking on Congress passing the IVF tax credit. I still owe $$ to the first clinic, which I'm delaying payment into 2013 to apply to the credit.

Have you tried any IVF cycles? If you have good egg reserves, you have a good chance with IVF.


----------



## GreenOrchid

innerlaner said:


> Yes, GreenOrchid, military families make more sacrifices than the public can ever count. My husband's captain's wife, at age 40, got pregnant with their second with frozen sperm. Their first child was also conceived with his frozen sperm while he was deployed in 2005 -- which was where we got the idea.
> 
> It does sucks that TriCare doesn't pay for anything. My employer insurance cover some of the meds and we were lucky to be able to afford the previous cycles with nontaxable combat pay.
> 
> Our new clinic offer a 25% military discounts. I'm also banking on Congress passing the IVF tax credit. I still owe $$ to the first clinic, which I'm delaying payment into 2013 to apply to the credit.
> 
> Have you tried any IVF cycles? If you have good egg reserves, you have a good chance with IVF.

I know I heard about that IVF tax credit and I'm hoping it passes. It will really help. I don't have insurance from my work so I'm just on Tricare, which is why we're out of pocket from here on out. We are planning to try IVF next year if we don't have any luck after a few cycles of IUI. Our clinic might start offering a military discount next year, so we're kind of waiting to hear on that. There are definitely unique challenges to being a military wife, but I wouldn't trade my life for anything. So we just try to look for military discounts wherever we can, even for making babies :thumbup:


----------



## KBrain3377

Hi Ladies - I just stumbled on this thread, as I was a part of the "Over 35 TTC" circle until not too long ago. I just wanted to say don't give up, and keep trying. I waited for over 2 years for a BFP, and was convinced that the one M/C I did have on 2010 was my only chance and was a freak occurrence. Every single month I tried to not test too early, but of course ended up giving in and testing, and then testing for a week or longer every single day day, and seeing that BFN about 10 times per month. At some point last year every negative cycle made me cry, and then I eventually got so used to it, it almost became funny - like did I really think that I could get a BFP?? I even read a digital test wrong earlier this year, and walked around for two whole days thinking I was pregnant, when in reality I wasn't. I can totally relate to all of your ups and downs, and I know how low the downs feel. My best advice is do your research - read everything you can get your hands on as far as what you believe your issue to be, and research the heck out of it. Also, question your doctor on everything, and double-check what he/she is doing online - I know this sounds like I have no faith in my RE, but I ended up getting pregnant doing a different protocol that what he wanted to do, and it was only b/c I believed myself to have a problem that he did not even recognize. Be proactive! Don't worry about asking too many questions or being a pain in the butt for your doc -it's your body and your care, so make sure that you understand everything and agree with the treatment.


----------



## KBrain3377

To Innerlaner and GreenOrchid - Your families and your sacrifices are what allows families like mine to sleep well at night, so I thank you for all that you do. I imagine that it's not an easy life, but it's a very honorable one, and you have a lot to be proud of.


----------



## innerlaner

KBrain3377 - congratulations! You were successful with estrogen priming? This is the protocol my new RE has planned for me. Did you do IVF or IUI?


----------



## KBrain3377

innerlaner said:


> KBrain3377 - congratulations! You were successful with estrogen priming? This is the protocol my new RE has planned for me. Did you do IVF or IUI?

Thanks! I truly am grateful that it worked. On the cycle that I got pregnant, we actually did not do either - we conceived naturally (we did not have male factor, and our main issue was low egg reserve). EP (Estrogen priming) is used a lot in IVF, but not a lot of docs know about it for IUIs. At the time we were doing IUIs, and when our third IUI was cancelled due to poor response (I had only one main follicle, which is what my doc calls a freebee since you get one for free every month without medication) I decided to stop throwing any more money at IUIs. I had read about EP and I believed my problem was that I developed one dominant follicle which would then inhibit any other ones from maturing, it's a common occurrence in IVF, but not really studied in IUIs. The problem is that so much research has been done on IVF, that the medical community doesn't not even bother with researching IUIs since they consider it to be old science. In reality, the same theories apply to both, but IVF gives your doc much more precession and control (IUIs are more of a crap shoot, and timing is the most crucial aspect which is so easy to get wrong even with the best docs.) I can go into EP more in depth if you want me to, I do believe that it made a difference for me. Is your doc using it for IUI or IVF for you?


----------



## innerlaner

KBrain3377 - did you use medications and timed intercourse or no meds at all? Your signature says:
October 2012 - Femara w/estrogen priming 9DPO:BFP

Estrogen priming is new to me so I'm trying to learn as much as I can. Had I known all that I do now when I started with my first infertility doctor, I probably could have saved myself a ton of wasted $$. 

With my husband being in the military, we don't have the luxury of trying on our own. Besides the deployment, we missed many cycles because he was away for training or drill during ovulation periods. I'm pushing 38 so we need to get more aggressive. IVF is planned but if we don't get enough eggs, may convert to IUI. The problem is, my husband's sperm does do well frozen or wash, so with IVF, we always do ICSI. I did research on this and saw that the cause may be due to weak DNA. He has an appointment with a urologist in December.


----------



## KBrain3377

innerlaner said:


> KBrain3377 - did you use medications and timed intercourse or no meds at all? Your signature says:
> October 2012 - Femara w/estrogen priming 9DPO:BFP
> 
> Estrogen priming is new to me so I'm trying to learn as much as I can. Had I known all that I do now when I started with my first infertility doctor, I probably could have saved myself a ton of wasted $$.
> 
> With my husband being in the military, we don't have the luxury of trying on our own. Besides the deployment, we missed many cycles because he was away for training or drill during ovulation periods. I'm pushing 38 so we need to get more aggressive. IVF is planned but if we don't get enough eggs, may convert to IUI. The problem is, my husband's sperm does do well frozen or wash, so with IVF, we always do ICSI. I did research on this and saw that the cause may be due to weak DNA. He has an appointment with a urologist in December.

On my cycle in September, I took Femara days 3-8 and did estrogen priming starting on day 21 of the previous cycle. That month I had a late ovulation on CD18, and then the strongest ovulation that I've ever recorded on my OPKS at home, in two years of testing. I got an early BFP on CD9. My entire cycle was very different b/c of the EP - usually I ovulate on CD12, and my RE said he would like to see a later ovulation so that they eggs had more time to ripen. Well, the later ovulation resulted in a BFP! Good luck to you, I'm not at all familiar with male fertility issues, but it sounds like IVF is a good way to go. Have you done it before?


----------



## innerlaner

KBrain3377 - yes, this will be my 4th IVF, but first with my new doctor. My new doctor decided on this protocol based on my history. In the past, I've always had two follicles that are way ahead and a few trailing behind and the doctor always has to decide whether to sacrifice the first few or last few. The new doctor said that this protocol will get more, if not all the follicles on the same page. Without meds, I have a normal 28 days cycle, usually ovulate on CD13 or CD14, proven with ultrasounds (during two of my consultations), OPK, and BBT.

Do you know how many eggs you had?


----------



## Jax41

Okay girls so tomorrow morning I'm back at the dox to nail this bloody BFP! I'm going to insist on an HSG, she has refused so far saying there is no need, pffft!! I've been at this game for near on 2 years and nothing, can't all be DH surely :shrug: Will report in for duty with the outcome, wish me luck! :flower:


----------



## GreenOrchid

Jax41 said:


> Okay girls so tomorrow morning I'm back at the dox to nail this bloody BFP! I'm going to insist on an HSG, she has refused so far saying there is no need, pffft!! I've been at this game for near on 2 years and nothing, can't all be DH surely :shrug: Will report in for duty with the outcome, wish me luck! :flower:

Good for you Jax! Don't take no for an answer! And don't believe her when she says it can do more hard than good. There's a slight risk of infection if you have a blocked tube, but they can give you antibiotics for that. I've literally had 5 different doctors (my general doctor, 2 gynos, and 2 RE's) tell me that you have a higher chance after an HSG and it can also sometimes clear blockages.


----------



## GreenOrchid

So the :witch: showed this morning, which for once is really good news, because it means I'm starting my first IUI cycle :)

So far this is a weird one. TMI, but lots of weird brown clotty stuff mixed with fresh red, I think because I'm 2.5 weeks post-lap and hysteroscopy and never ovulated this cycle.

Now I'm just waiting for a call from the nurse to find out when I go in for first ultrasound and what meds I will be on.

First-ever BFP here we come!!


----------



## La Bergere

Hi girls,

I've also a never had a BFP! I've not been on BC for 7 years and we've used the err.... 'withdrawal' techinique since then. That we never fell during that time should have said something to me... but hey-ho.

I even got excited about a positive reading on an OPK once. I thought to myself. 'Wow, so that's what it would look like' :blush:

Babydust to you all :flower:


----------



## KBrain3377

innerlaner said:


> KBrain3377 - yes, this will be my 4th IVF, but first with my new doctor. My new doctor decided on this protocol based on my history. In the past, I've always had two follicles that are way ahead and a few trailing behind and the doctor always has to decide whether to sacrifice the first few or last few. The new doctor said that this protocol will get more, if not all the follicles on the same page. Without meds, I have a normal 28 days cycle, usually ovulate on CD13 or CD14, proven with ultrasounds (during two of my consultations), OPK, and BBT.
> 
> Do you know how many eggs you had?

I don't know how many eggs I had, as the cycle when I got pregnant was unmonitored - I went "rogue" basically. My RE had not done EP with IUIs before and did not recommend me to do it, he didn't think it would help. I had a script for estrogen tablets lying around from a previous doctor, so I used that plus the Femara which I already had (I did this after extensive research, plus I work in the medical research field and I consulted a number of my coworkers with expertise in this area). I felt a bit guilty going over my doc's head, but that all went away once I got the BFP! 
The EP protocol seems like a great choice for you, based on what you've written. It's been proven that the lead follicle (or two) can stifle the growth and development of other follicles, regardless of the medication used. EP solves this problem by establishing a more even playing field at the beginning. Good luck to you, I'll keep checking this board for your progress.


----------



## smallhelen

La Bergere said:


> I even got excited about a positive reading on an OPK once. I thought to myself. 'Wow, so that's what it would look like' :blush:

I know what you mean about the OPK! I was on BC for about 15 years. The only time I got to POAS before the OPK was when I had to take some antibiotics. I was on a BC pill that I took every day, so hadn't had AF for 3 months. The doctor wanted to make sure I wasn't pg before I started taking the antibiotics. 
Since we started TTC, AF has always arrived before I've had a chance to test. :(
One day.....


----------



## Jax41

Bump!

Any success stories here? I'm still chasing mine, it's still avoiding me :growlmad:

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Ceilani

Chasing my first bfp here too! I'm hoping to change that with Clomid...we'll see.


----------



## Jax41

Good luck Ceilani!! :happydance:

I kiss my clomid pill everytime I take it and make a wish :blush:


----------



## greenjelly

Jax41 said:


> Good luck Ceilain!! :happydance:
> 
> I kiss my clomid pill everytime I take it and make a wish :blush:

First time Clomid user here (due to start course in 10 days or so). Does it really give you a new lease of hope? 
Any side effects? Are they worth putting up with?

Thanks Jax. Ceilain, Im with you!


----------



## charm2mama

It's still avoiding me too Jax! :cry:

I'm kinda going through a phase (hopefully a phase) of losing hope completely. I'm trying to get my OH to understand we need help but he still thinks it will all happen naturally :shrug::cry:. When things don't happen this cycle (notice I say 'when' and not 'if') I'm going to try to kick it into gear.

Good luck everyone & tons of super sticky baby dust!! :dust:


----------



## Jax41

greenjelly said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Ceilain!! :happydance:
> 
> I kiss my clomid pill everytime I take it and make a wish :blush:
> 
> First time Clomid user here (due to start course in 10 days or so). Does it really give you a new lease of hope?
> Any side effects? Are they worth putting up with?
> 
> Thanks Jax. Ceilain, Im with you!Click to expand...

Well it did for me greenjelly even though I tried to tell myself 'it's not the magic bullet' but I don't know psychologically that you're doing something different to make it happen helps. No success on my first cycle but onto my second and well who knows! :shrug:

Not had any real noticeable side affects, although of course I convinced myself I had them all :dohh::haha:

Good luck :flower:
:dust::dust:


----------



## Jax41

charm2mama said:


> It's still avoiding me too Jax! :cry:
> 
> I'm kinda going through a phase (hopefully a phase) of losing hope completely. I'm trying to get my OH to understand we need help but he still thinks it will all happen naturally :shrug::cry:. When things don't happen this cycle (notice I say 'when' and not 'if') I'm going to try to kick it into gear.
> 
> Good luck everyone & tons of super sticky baby dust!! :dust:

Charm :hugs: just a pain in the a** isn't it?! :growlmad: Losing that 'h' word is a phase I dip in and out of constantly so you're not alone, but it's hard to get DH's to feel the same urgency as us isn't it? Mine is totally laid back 'it'll happen, if it happens approach' alright for you buster you've got 3 already, I've got no time to lose!!!!

You kick it up a gear, you've nothing to lose, take care :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Ceilani

:hugs: Charm! I go through phases of up and down with hope, too. Times when I'm like, "This is it! This is my cycle!" And other times of "Screw it, I'm not getting pg this cycle, I'm going for that 3rd glass of wine!" We keep plodding forward, though. 

Greenjelly, I start my first clomid cycle around March 3rd, so I feel like I'm in a holding pattern until then. Pretty sure I O'd yesterday, and so begins this 2WW, but I'm not holding my breath. Picked up a digi CBFM for next cycle (dang those things are expensive! I'd been using the cheap Wondfos), since I'll need to schedule an US on the first pos OPK. The smiley face leaves nothing to wonder about, lol.

Jax, that's awesome about kissing your clomid pill! Good luck on your second clomid cycle, sending you lots of :dust: !


----------



## tessjs

I'm 38 and half, dated somebody in my early thirties to mid right on top of my 36th birthday and he dumped me after 3 and half years. plus..no BFP, had dated in 20's but lead to nothing.have never had a BFP..got married last october 12 and have been trying but yeah had no idea the magnitude or how difficult it is to get preggos.Pretty resigned to assisted conception thats if that works or is going to work... Way too old, coming off BCP long term use(acne), doesn't help..
have low AMH and normal FSH..Pretty worried, and wouldn't know how it felt to be pregnant if it hit me in the face... can't believe it sometimes:(


----------



## Jax41

And, Ceilani the brand that I've got has an 'M' stamped on them - for 'Mum' :blush: What am I like?! :wacko::haha:

Okay this cycle I'm going for the chilled approach bc getting stressed out around O time, does me and my eggy no good whatsoever :nope: and I just can't do it anymore. I'm going to let the clomid do it's stuff. I know from the scan and the bloods I had last month that everything is okay and I'm not even going to POAS (not bought any on purpose!). I'm off work next week and although DH isn't I intend to be around in the evenings, dinner done, and all ready for him to take me as he pleases - with a bit of luck :winkwink:

Tess - not long 'til your appt now :thumbup::happydance: don't forget to come back and let us know how you get on :hugs:


----------



## tessjs

Jax41 said:


> And, Ceilani the brand that I've got has an 'M' stamped on them - for 'Mum' :blush: What am I like?! :wacko::haha:
> 
> Okay this cycle I'm going for the chilled approach bc getting stressed out around O time, does me and my eggy no good whatsoever :nope: and I just can't do it anymore. I'm going to let the clomid do it's stuff. I know from the scan and the bloods I had last month that everything is okay and I'm not even going to POAS (not bought any on purpose!). I'm off work next week and although DH isn't I intend to be around in the evenings, dinner done, and all ready for him to take me as he pleases - with a bit of luck :winkwink:
> 
> Tess - not long 'til your appt now :thumbup::happydance: don't forget to come back and let us know how you get on :hugs:

I'm on here most days...:) but i may shift to the asisted conception forum...I can't imgain eit being good news for me and hubby...but I always check out the boards..


----------



## Jax41

Well girls, it can be done one of us has got that magic BFP!! :winkwink::happydance:


----------



## Ceilani

Jax, it took me a second and then I saw the status change! Congrats Tess!!

I LOVE seeing that another low amh'er got a bfp! HH 9 mos!


----------



## Jax41

And another!!

Sending you super sticking :baby: wishes GreenOrchid!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## GreenOrchid

Thanks Jax! Ladies, the last few months I was kind of in mourning and trying to come to terms with the fact that I might never see a BFP due to my endo. So you just never know :) :dust::dust: for all your BFPs to come soon!


----------



## Ceilani

Congrats Green!!! 

So very happy for you :happydance:


----------

